# Mike's 33 gallo Cichlid



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently started this 33 gallon tank for my 3 Electric Yellow Labs and mating Pair of Red Zebra Cichlids


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool, how are you liking them?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They are great fun to watch.
taking turns going into the block and peaking out.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

*Mike's Cichlids*

Hi Folks,
I uploaded some more photos to photobucket:

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/mbikes/mynew75gallon/Cichlids/


----------

